# smart arse pump rewired itself



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Went to a call about a lift station backing up (septic). Both pumps (208v) are in the off position so i put one in hand and the contactor rattles and buzzes so thats a no go. I turn the second on and you can hear water being pumped. 

Grab a meter and test the amps on the running pump L1 8.6--- L1,L2 8.6. well thats bad. Test the ground wire and its 8.6 amps. (its now a 120v pump) 

Leave it running for a few minutes as i dont want to stand in you know what. Shut off the pump and test everything with a meter. L2 is open and L1 is dead to ground. With all the wires removed meg says its ok. (ground is no longer connected to the motor frame)

Unwire and move the pump with the bad contactor over to the good contactor and start that up. Amps are now L1 6.1---L2 6.1 and G 0. Called a contractor to replace the bad pump and contactor. 

Kinda interested in how its managed to rewire itself (operations have probably reset the breaker a few times to assist in the rewire). Im just not interested enough to touch the pump knowing whats its been pumping.

My guess is its blown L2 clear and the ground wire to frame connection and somehow got lucky and joined the ground to the windings. 

Some days i dread to see a contractor. When its a septic pump they are welcomed like long lost friends.


----------

